# سد النهضة فى تصوري



## مصطفى الوكيل (10 فبراير 2016)




----------



## عماد الحمادى (11 فبراير 2016)

أستاذنا الفاضل 
هل طلمبات الرفع ستبقى فائض قدره يبرر إنشاء السد؟
معنى هذا أنه يمكننا إرجاع المياه وإعادة الإستفادة منها لمرات عديده
أمر آخر ....ماذا عن الإرتفاعات نقاط ما قبل التوربينات والطلمبات والمصب
ياريت توضيح ... للفهم
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## ahmed Ragab aaa (17 فبراير 2016)

لا اوافقك الرأى المشكلة تكمن فى كيفية تخزين الماء بالاضافة الى التعهد بعدم بناء سدود جديدة وهو الاهم


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (12 مارس 2016)

أخى العزيز ، السد عندما يكون جانبي لايأخذ كل مياة النيل بل جزء منها حتى يصل حد التشغيل ثم فائض المياة بعض الفلترة يعود للنيل مرة أخرى ليسرى فى مساره لكن وضعوه عرضيا فيمنع مياة النيل أو معظمها والصورة التالية توضح لك


----------

